

The 3-D printer that can print a 3-D printer - chaostheory
http://thepiratesdilemma.com/punk-capitalism/the-3-d-printer-that-can-print-a-3-d-printer

======
ivankirigin
Most people don't know that the obelisk in the move "2001" is actually a self-
replicating exponential space probe. Kubrik edited out a short bit in the
beginning explaining the theory behind it along with other discussion of alien
life.

I saw a talk from Hod Lipson who mentioned that NASA estimated that the
machinery needed to rebuild civilization could fit in a 100-ton cargo hold.
That is pretty amazing. With the right resources, send one to Mars, let robots
build some radiation shields, and get crackin.

~~~
hhm
Do you have any sources for what you say about Kubrik's film? I'm very curious
about it...

~~~
ivankirigin
The wikipedia page mentions this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001:_A_Space_Odyssey_%28film%2...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001:_A_Space_Odyssey_%28film%29#Deleted_scenes)

Deleted scenes

Kubrick filmed several scenes that were deleted from the final film. These
include a schoolroom on the moon base; Floyd buying a bush baby in a
department store for his daughter; additional space walks; and astronaut
Bowman retrieving a spare part from an octagonal corridor. The most notable
cut was a 10-minute black-and-white opening sequence featuring interviews with
scientists discussing extraterrestrial life, which Kubrick removed after an
early screening for MGM executives.

I'll need to find another page that mentions the Feynman probe, as I like to
call it.

~~~
hhm
Thanks!

